# Getting concrete "splash" off??



## cimgarten (Sep 2, 2008)

Just bought a 98 Jetta TDI ... 
It had been driven through, what I believe to be a spot in the street where a concrete truck washed out his mixer with water. The concrete-water splashed up from the tire and quickly dryed to the side of the car.
Is muriatic acid good to use for getting it off? Any ideas on how to keep from accidentally stripping the paint along with the concrete?


----------



## rollinslow95 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Getting concrete "splash" off?? (cimgarten)*

i have the same thing on my car, i got the small spots off with about an hour of scrubbing with just regular car wash, but i have big chunks(about dime to qaurter size) in my wheel well that i pryed off with a putty knife and razor blade...
do u have pics of the car by any chance?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting concrete "splash" off?? (cimgarten)*

Muriatic acid will definitely work.......if your goal is to ruin your paint.
The best way I have found to remove concrete is water; lots if it. Soak down the car and let it sit a few minutes. Then use a nozzle or pressure washer and continue to wash the affected area. Keep it well soaked, and eventually the concrete will lose its grip on your paint and fall off in pieces.
This is NOT a fast process, so don't rush it. Also, do not use too much pressure.


----------

